# Solved: No Sound In Windows Media Player 9-PLEASE HELP



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Before the Microsoft updates, my Windows Media Player was just fine. Now, after the Microsoft Updates updated the Windows Media Player to the Windows Media Player 9, there is no sound at all. I reinstalled the player, but still have no sound. Cannot hear my cds nor hear anything that I have to use the Windows Media Player for. What is wrong ? Please help!!!!

Also side note. I haven't used the Player since it was upgraded to the 9 version and also haven't used it since the Service Pack 2 was installed until yesterday. Then found that there was no sound. So I don't know if it is just the Media Player , the Service Pack 2 , or something is blocking it or what it is. I have checked the sound settings and they are fine.

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

You might try this :

Go Start > Run and type DXDIAG. Run through the Audio Troubleshooting tests.

Also perhaps consider reinstalling DirectX - From this link here :

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

Reboot when done for the install to take effect.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks so much RSM123!! I did the tests you recommended and everything turned out okay. I put in a cd and started the Player and it is now working okay. I also tried it out on a website for Midi files and it played fine. Everything seems to be okay. I can close this topic, but how do I do it?

Again,
Thanks,

Jillian


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi again,

Glad you got a result - hit the 'warning' triangle in the top corner and report the thread as solved.

Have a great week.


Richard.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

RSM123, there is not a warning triangle for me to click on, so what do I do ? 

Jillian


----------

